# My Gypsy Vanner Mare <3



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Aug 2, 2011)

Just in case you are wondering..........it takes me 4 hours to fully, bathe, brush her out and rebraid....





More pictures


----------



## Lindi-loo (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful 





 

<<< Put your tongue away little man in your dreams


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG just love the gypsy's beatiful


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful! That's what I'm bakning my funds for! Almost there! She is lovely!


----------



## ontherisefarm (Aug 2, 2011)

I would love to have one of those someday.... beautiful !!!


----------



## markadoodle (Aug 2, 2011)

Uhmm, hello DREAM HORSE.

Very nice


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 2, 2011)

She is BEAUTIFUL! One day I will own one....might take a few years but I will


----------



## MeganH (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 2, 2011)

Great pics, and she is soooo pretty!


----------



## Zipper (Aug 2, 2011)

She is beautiful. Yes someday, There are getting to be more popular here now.


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!!

Yes, she was my dream horse. It took me about 6 or 7 years to save up. Actually....I spend all my "car" money on her. She is in foal for 2012


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2011)

Just stunning!! My type of horse - which is why most of my minis are chunky little whatnots and not super refined popular mini horses. LOL!! Love the chunkies!


----------



## Eagle (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunning stunning stunning!!! You keep her so well


----------



## Bellbottom Farm (Oct 11, 2011)

Won't it be amazing when there are miniature versions of this beautiful mare?

Join in the discussion either on Facebook right now there is a gypsy pony group.....

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/117470104945475/

I hope I copied that from the right place....

Also there is a gypsy pony group on yahoo....

this is probably easier to follow as far as you can easily go thru and read the whole archives of postings at your leisure

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/gypsypony/?yguid=89705294

or if that doesn't work may it should be:

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/gypsypony/

I am Melanie Block from Neponset, IL, you can friend me on Facebook

need new website, haven't done much with it this year

mygypsypony.com


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 12, 2011)

she's gorgeous



congratulations


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous!











LOVE HER!

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all


----------



## little lady (Oct 13, 2011)

Love her! How tall is she?


----------



## Chelley (Oct 13, 2011)

My husband and I LOVE that breed-so beautiful! Thanks for sharing your photo...and please another picture when she foals!



Love her!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you! My Claire Bear is 14.2 but SUPER stocky as you can see. I will definitely add tons of pictures when she foals. She is due the end of May and is bred to Lion King's Perfection.


----------



## 2minis4us (Oct 13, 2011)

She is certainly gorgeous !!

Is she broke to ride ? That would be a blast


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 13, 2011)

2minis4us said:


> She is certainly gorgeous !!
> 
> Is she broke to ride ? That would be a blast


She was not broke when I got her but I've ridden her about 10 times now. I'm just very slowly breaking her because of her pregnancy.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 14, 2011)

Kelsey - Vandy said:


> Thank you! My Claire Bear is 14.2 but SUPER stocky as you can see. I will definitely add tons of pictures when she foals. She is due the end of May and is bred to Lion King's Perfection.


Once again, she is lovely. I have to ask, I know it is not a mini topic, but what kind of saddle do you use? Any westerns that you know of that fit the difficult to fit round, low withered gypsy vanner? I know I will need an x-wide or a smaller draft gullet. My new girl is only 2 1/2ish and has some growing to do but is going to be quite stocky too (14.1-14.2 ish now, she should hit the 15h mark and is already pretty thick). I am so use to the minis growth rates it is hard for me to grasp that my gypsy vanner will continue to slowly grow and fill out until she is 5 or 6 like many draft/draft cross breeds. I belong to the GV forum but wish it was easier to navigate and that it had a larger member base.


----------



## CMC (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW!!! She is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Oct 15, 2011)

Carolyn R said:


> Once again, she is lovely. I have to ask, I know it is not a mini topic, but what kind of saddle do you use? Any westerns that you know of that fit the difficult to fit round, low withered gypsy vanner? I know I will need an x-wide or a smaller draft gullet. My new girl is only 2 1/2ish and has some growing to do but is going to be quite stocky too (14.1-14.2 ish now, she should hit the 15h mark and is already pretty thick). I am so use to the minis growth rates it is hard for me to grasp that my gypsy vanner will continue to slowly grow and fill out until she is 5 or 6 like many draft/draft cross breeds. I belong to the GV forum but wish it was easier to navigate and that it had a larger member base.


Hey! Thanks!

I have also run into this problem. She is super wide. I have actually never ridden her in a saddle. I have just been riding her with a bareback pad. I know a lot of people ride them english because of their short backs. I've always ridden western. My mom thinking maybe an Australian saddle would fit her well. A rode another gypsy that I owed before Claire in a western saddle with quarter horse bars. It worked for her but Claire is much stockier. I was thinking that she would also need more draft type saddle. Please let me know if you find a key hahaha


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 20, 2011)

MAJESTIC BEAUTY at it's best. WOWEE


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!!! I LOVE Gypsy Vanners. Wonderful horses.


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Mar 26, 2012)

Claire bear! <33 She is sure getting big the last time I saw her at the ranch! Can't wait to see her foal!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2012)

What a beautiful gal


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh my, what a gorgeous mare!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Mar 27, 2012)

MY DREAM HORSE RIGHT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL


----------

